# South Park S16



## Ranbay (Mar 15, 2012)

http://nzbmatrix.com/nzb-details.php?id=1212331&hit=1

South Park S16E01 Repack 720p


----------



## Voley (Mar 15, 2012)

Ta.


----------



## binka (Mar 15, 2012)

excellent. also four epsidoes on viva tonight


----------



## Yetman (Mar 16, 2012)

Thought they'd only signed up for 15 seasons??


----------



## Perroquet (Mar 16, 2012)

anyone tried sitting on the loo the 'right' way around?


----------



## Ranbay (Mar 22, 2012)

*South Park S16E02 720p HDTV x264 IMMERSE  *


----------



## xes (Mar 22, 2012)

"I just wanna look in your aaaasshole"



Is my new saying. Who said TV influences people?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 22, 2012)

Excellent!


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Mar 22, 2012)

not  terrible so far  not  yet excelent.

i did like the kill yourself phone calls.


----------



## joustmaster (Mar 22, 2012)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> not  terrible so far  not  yet excelent.
> 
> i did like the kill yourself phone calls.


very bill hicks


----------



## RaverDrew (Mar 23, 2012)

Fucking superb yet again   South Park is the finest thing on tele by a country mile


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Mar 23, 2012)

in terms of american animation south park is probably  king in my opinion.
second to the throne is simpsons.  say what you will  they have really improved in the last two seasons  and  nowadays i'm intrested in checking  them out again.
the seth mcfarlane trilogy lags behind.  they arn't dreadful  but they will never have the edge that south park has   and  they will never ever  show the heart  the simpsons has. scott mcfarlane will never have a scott temerman episode and it  will never have a homer simpson. 
it's kinda a shame   given that   family guy  cleveland show  and american dad are all ok and  make up the majoroty of the  animated season.

recently i got love film and  the american animation that is impressing me the most is   adult swim.  stuff like  metalocolypse and the venture brothers   kick the arse  of other more mainstream shows


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 23, 2012)

Loved Family Guy more for a good few years but SP has returned to form big time in the last few seasons!


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Mar 23, 2012)

i don't hate FG. in fact the stewie and brain eps  can be realoly good TV.  the problem is none of the seth mcfarlene charactors has a 10th of the humanity of a Simpsons character.

love it of hate it there are few people who have hads as much as an impact as homer j simpson.


----------



## binka (Mar 23, 2012)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> in terms of american animation south park is probably king in my opinion.
> second to the throne is simpsons. say what you will they have really improved in the last two seasons and nowadays i'm intrested in checking them out again.
> the seth mcfarlane trilogy lags behind. they arn't dreadful but they will never have the edge that south park has and they will never ever show the heart the simpsons has. scott mcfarlane will never have a scott temerman episode and it will never have a homer simpson.
> it's kinda a shame given that family guy cleveland show and american dad are all ok and make up the majoroty of the animated season.
> ...


american dad is by far the best of the seth mcfarlane animations. cant stand the man himself and dont understand why he is apparently the king of animation - the cleveland show is terrible and replaced the brilliant king of the hill. apparently he is working on a new version of the flintstones too


----------



## joustmaster (Mar 29, 2012)

oh long johnson


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Apr 5, 2012)

passover special

epic


----------



## swampy (Apr 11, 2012)

joustmaster said:


> oh long johnson


just watched this episode


----------



## N_igma (Apr 11, 2012)

Jewpachabra one was shit I thought.


----------



## binka (Apr 11, 2012)

well i thought it was good


----------



## RaverDrew (Apr 11, 2012)

me too


----------



## binka (Apr 12, 2012)

last nights was the best one in years. the song at the end - brilliant


----------



## Grinnan Bearit (Apr 12, 2012)

Brilliant stuff.


----------



## joustmaster (Apr 12, 2012)

I am still laughing at the cat from the other week


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Apr 12, 2012)

ok i thought the end of the Jewpachabra was south park getting back on track  this season

and then this episodes reminded me of  what south park can be  when it is  really on top form


----------



## xes (Apr 12, 2012)

spankin' it in Sandiago


----------



## Ranbay (Sep 27, 2012)

*South Park S16E08 720p HDTV x264 2HD*


----------



## Left (Sep 27, 2012)

Have they dropped the right wing libertarian propaganda? Stopped watching years ago after it became unbearable.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Sep 27, 2012)

Left said:


> Have they dropped the right wing libertarian propaganda? Stopped watching years ago after it became unbearable.


 
It still crops up from time to time.


----------



## Ranbay (Oct 4, 2012)

This weeks is fucking awesome


----------



## RaverDrew (Oct 4, 2012)

Thought last week's was the weakest South Park in ages.


----------



## Dandred (Oct 5, 2012)

The fat one made me laugh.


----------



## Ranbay (Oct 11, 2012)

another top one


----------



## Dandred (Oct 26, 2012)

Great one with the avenger and the shining!


----------



## Ranbay (Oct 26, 2012)

There up and down each week, but still a good watch


----------



## ruffneck23 (Oct 26, 2012)

this weeks is much better, Randy cracks me up


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Oct 26, 2012)

really good

reminds me why i still rate south park


----------

